# Cheesecake Questions



## herscht (Dec 21, 2007)

Just seeking a little direction from those who are experienced.

1. On the brand of cream cheese. I read on some websites which include some very successful companies, that some will use only Philadelphia brand cream cheese. Does it make a difference? I shop at a Restaurant Depot and purchase cream cheese in five # tubs, but a different brand.

2. I have learned the value of utilizing a water bath in baking cheesecakes and I recently purchased some new springform pans which, if I want to place two nine inch pans into a water bath, because of the size of the aluminum pan I use for the water, the two pans are close to each other and close to the ends. There is enough space for some water along those edges, but will the 'crowding' affect the outcome?

Thanks.


----------



## shaloop (Aug 16, 2005)

I use only Philadelphia brand (I bake a lot of cheesecakes). I find the finished product to be creamier and not gummy.

I bake cheesecakes two to a hotel pan. The pans are touching each other and the hotel pan on at least one side. This has never affected them in my opinion.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Philadelphia is good cream cheese, alright; but not the only good one. I think Trader Joe's is a bit better. Less expensive, too. IMO, "First Street," from Smart and Final is almost as good and more convenient (5 lb blocks), and "Kroeger" a chain generic, not as good for baking.

The Philadelphia story (sorry, can't help myself) is interesting. It's the world's as well as America's first cream cheese. The guy that made it was an upstate NY dairyman, trying to duplicate Neufchatel with American ingredients. For whatever reason -- probably his breed of cows -- he used richer milk. Whatever. Compared to Neufchatel, his cheese was like certain lingerie. That is, so very wrong and yet so very right. He called it "Philadelphia" because at the time (1870s), Philadelphia was synonymous with good food. AFAIK, Philadelphia has no connection to or with diaphanous undergarments.

BDL


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i bought a brick of Raskas cream cheese at costco cuz its cheap . my cheesecake came out fabulous.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

If you ever feel like you shouldn't relay a tidbit like this in a thread, just PM it to me. I always enjoy the level of detail you seem prone to give.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've used everything from Philly to First Street to Raskas and everything else in between.......
It's all good.

I challenge anyone to detect the difference in a side by side test of cheesecakes made using the different brands........
As far as I'm concerned, Philly is great if you REALLY want to up your food cost......:lol:


----------

